# R2880 or R3000



## unpopular (Aug 18, 2012)

Other than the wifi and some odd bad reviews by people who I am not so sure are very competent, what is the difference between the Epson R2880 and the R3000? Is there some reason why the extra $70 is worth it?

I'll only be using this printer for photography, we have an HP 2055 for plain text. I plan on putting a CIS system in, and using a closed loop CMS - I don't trust open loop and for my needs there is no need for it.

Any thoughts?


----------



## table1349 (Aug 18, 2012)

2880 = 11 X 14" prints.
3000 = 13 X 19" prints.  


Which size would you like?


----------



## unpopular (Aug 19, 2012)

See that is what I thought also:

R2880:
[...]Super B (13" x 19")
(http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/jsp/Product.do?sku=C11CA16201)

R3000
[...]Up to 13" x 19"
(EPSON Stylus Photo R3000 Inkjet Printer - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.)

There has to be something, right?


----------



## table1349 (Aug 19, 2012)

My mistake, I was thinking of the 3880 that does 17" wide.  They got me on this one.  I love my 2880. 


Ahh..... Me thinks I have found at least one difference and a convenient one it could be depending on your printing needs.  


Auto-Switching Black Ink Technology
Fully automatic switching between Black ink modes


----------



## unpopular (Aug 19, 2012)

oh, ok. Then that really doesn't matter since we already have an HP P2055dn laserjet which is dedicated for text. Which BTW is a badass printer.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 19, 2012)

unpopular said:


> oh, ok. Then that really doesn't matter since we already have an HP P2055dn laserjet which is dedicated for text. Which BTW is a badass printer.



There are two black inks for photo printing, one for glossy type papers and one for matte type papers.  Never, I repeat never use an Epson photo printer of this kind for documents if it can be helped.  Outstanding for photos but suck for documents, unlike their multi function models.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh. I thought that the gloss black was for photos, and the matte black was for documents.... That's OK though, I prefer eggshell finishes over glossy, anyway. I can't really see myself ever printing on glossy, and since I am not a for-hire photographer I don't need to worry about client preference.

Just curious, and I know I'll probably have to experiment, what would you recommend for a semi matte.

Also - the amount of text my wife prints we'd go broke with any inkjet, that's why we invested in the HP.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 19, 2012)

Photo Inkjet Products
Hahnemühle FineArt
or
Epson Professional & Wide Format -- Paper & Media - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.  (they make good stuff)

Four of my favorites. (Partly because I can get them locally as I can the Epson) 
Smooth Pearl
Gold Fibre Silk
Lustre
Heavyweight Matt


----------



## unpopular (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm already interested in the Ilford line, what I meant was which black ink would I use?


----------



## table1349 (Aug 19, 2012)

Check the ICC profile for the print setting you use.  The setting will determine the black ink.  The printer will tell you if you have the wrong black cartridge installed for the print setting selected. 
Here is an example from Ilford for their pearl paper.  Printer Settings

From the user guide. 

Switching Black Ink Cartridge Types
Your printer comes with a Matte Black (T0968) and Photo Black (T0961) ink
cartridge for printing. Only one can be installed in the printer at one time. Decide
which media you will print on. Then, if necessary, switch the cartridge to match
the Media Type (see page 45).
Use the Matte Black ink cartridge with the following media types:
&#9632; Plain Paper
&#9632; Bright White Paper
&#9632; Presentation Paper Matte
&#9632; Premium Presentation Paper Matte
&#9632; Epson Premium Presentation Paper Matte Double-sided
&#9632; Ultra Premium Presentation Paper Matte
&#9632; Velvet Fine Art Paper
&#9632; Watercolor Radiant White
&#9632; UltraSmooth Fine Art Paper
&#9632; Premium Canvas Matte
&#9632; Photo Quality Self-adhesive Sheets
&#9632; PremierArt Matte Scrapbook Photo Paper for Epson
Note:
You cannot select these paper types when the Photo Black ink cartridge is installed.
Use the Photo Black cartridge with the following media types:
&#9632; Premium Photo Paper Glossy
&#9632; Ultra Premium Photo Paper Glossy
&#9632; Premium Photo Paper Semi-gloss
&#9632; Ultra Premium Photo Paper Luster
&#9632; Premium Canvas Satin
&#9632; Exhibition Fiber Paper
Note:
You cannot select these paper types when the Matte Black ink cartridge is installed.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 19, 2012)

Interesting. Thanks.

Last time I did any serious printing was in the late 1990s. Paper choices were limited in those olden days.


----------

